# Help reaction from annual vaccination



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of vaccines did she get? Do you notice any swelling on her face?

I think you should give your vet a call, just in case.

01 Vaccinations - Allergic Reactions - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

She has no swellings at all. Now she is just lethargic.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok I have worked it out. She is tender around her neck around the site where the needle went in. I guess she is rather sore there. We will just let her sleep tonight and hope she is better in the morning.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping she'll be OK...

I don't vaccinate every year.. never have... I do the puppy shots and then another one a year later... After that I don't vaccinate, unless there's a specific reason to... such a parvo in our community...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

After this, I am going to double think about yearly vaccines.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't had a puppy in over 25 years. But the only shot I ever give is the law required rabies.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

That is scary. Hope Poppy gets to feeling better today.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry your baby is sick, hopefully not a serious reaction. Lethargy is common after the vaccination. That should subside in < 24 hours. 

Why would they do it in the neck??? That seems like a spot that would be more likely to be touched and more sensitive.

American Animal Hospital Association appears to recommend every 3 years after they have had there first 3 + the 1 yr booster. (AAHA Canine Vaccination Guidelines)

I will likely have the girls tested (called titer) rather than just doing the vaccinations.

My experience is that not all Vets are aware of the 3 year recommendation, it is new.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Qarza said:


> After this, I am going to double think about yearly vaccines.


There is NO reason to vaccinate yearly - none. So don't think at all abt 'yearly' vaccines. 

Think 'every three years' MAX!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have seen so many reactions to vaccines, all different, none good. My first pug would swell up in the face and turn bright red (she was a black pug). My cat Loomis, instantly (before the needle was out of his skin) fell over, and was semi-conscience. My chihuahua Emilio had the tips of his ears scab up and started sloughing off 2 weeks after a rabies vaccine (rabies vaccine induced vasculitis). I know vaccines save lives and my puppies do get them. But after a year, no more vaccines for mine, only rabies for Pablo and Misha every three years as required by law. Emilio is now due again for rabies. I sent a plea to the county to waive his required vaccine. I am waiting to hear if they approved it. If they don't, I don't know what I will do. I can't give it to him, his ears literally fall off.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

For vaccinations I have the vet give only one at a time. I am also very selective about which vaccines I allow Swizzle to receive. If additional shots are needed we wait a few weeks and come back. I also have the vet administer a shot of benedryl prior to the vaccine to lessen the chance of a reaction or soreness. I hope Poppy is feeling better. I am so glad people are becoming more aware of the risks of a vaccine instead of just thinking about the benefits.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Rabies vaccine can cause a bald spot at the site of injection. Not only do I groom a few clients dog that had this reaction but unfortunately my OT Louisa has a spot to from the rabies vaccine. Of course it couldn't have been 1 of the dogs I don't compete with. Very frustrating but at least not life threatening.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Poppy is fine this morning. We were worried because she was so lethargic last night and yelped every time we moved her. I think Bridget was a wee bit quiet too, because there was no signs of jealousy with Poppy being cuddled on my knee. Bridget just settled on a couch and slept. Last night the two cats had peace. I am going to ring the vet this morning and report this reaction.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

BTW we don't have rabies in NZ so no rabies vaccine. That is a plus. I don't do kennel cough because they don't go into kennels. I think it was just a mild reaction but none the less anything out of the ordinary is worryin.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad they are feeling better. It is wonderful that you don't have rabies in NZ. What do you vaccinate for in NZ? I am curious if you have different vaccines than what we have in the states.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

From what I can understand by the stickers in the dog's vaccine booklets, this time they got vaccinated for leptospirosis only. The vet didn't give the kennel cough vaccine which they had had previously. That vaccine includes canine distemper, adenovirus type 2, parainfluenza and parvovirus.


----------

